# Columbus Ohio



## neosdaddy (Sep 29, 2008)

Any local photographers? I'd like to get together with people  that have some exp. to learn off of.


----------



## RushNP774 (Oct 11, 2008)

I'm going to school in Cincinnati.  It's a bit of a drive from Columbus, but I'm always up for weekend ventures to meet other photographers.


----------



## Dogwood (Oct 16, 2008)

I'm in the Dayton~Lima area.  So meeting up would be doable here.  I'd have to ask for the day off since I work every single weekend.


----------



## leaving0hio (Oct 17, 2008)

Ohio Meetup Thread

I could probably make Columbus, Dayton, or Cincinnati.


----------

